
Full-time Startup: Skribit Week 12 (Scaling) - twampss
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/04/01/full-time-startup-skribit-week-12-scaling
======
PStamatiou
dear twampss, i don't know what you're doing but I clicked publish on my blog
15 seconds ago and this was already posted here... it's kind of annoying. this
has been the case for every single blog post of mine in recent past. sounds
like you're using some RSS auto-posting script..

~~~
mdolon
What's more interesting is that there is really no benefit of doing so other
than karma-whoring.. I wonder what his agenda is if he's using an auto-posting
script.

On the flip side, I got to read your article and commented on it!

